# Any one have experience with George Rizsanyi guitars?



## Normy (11 mo ago)

Hi All,

I have an opportunity to get a George Rizsanyi acoustic. I'm not sure of the exact age (I'm thinking ~20 years old) or woods used in construction. Does anyone here have any experience with his guitars/builds that they would mind sharing? Would anyone have any idea of the value of something like this (pictured - assuming great shape), just so I'm in the right ballpark for a purchase price.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Normy (11 mo ago)

A few















more pics:


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Very nice....i have enjoyed 4 of his and all were great...he lives now in pei i think and builds often with unusual woods he harvests on his own property....he answers messages thru facebook if you do that ...
They hold good value when taken care of properly(humidified storage).

Your pics show lots of saddle(a good thing)...feel good about its stability and not worry about needing a neck reset...at 20 yrs it is solid and happy


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I once got to play the SixString Nation guitar he made. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have played the Six String Nation Guitar, laid eyes on the guitar that holds Willie P. Bennett's earthly remains, and a friend has a Rizsanyi Tele - all great instruments.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

George lived just outside Bridgewater for a number of years and had consigned a few guitars to a local shop called Strings and Things.
I went in one day with the intention of trading my Ovation acoustic for something else.
They always had a bunch of cheaper acoustics on hand with 3 or 4 better ones in the mix as well. Gibson / Martin

Anyway the owner Bert told to try this plain looking one off to the side. It was an OM with Spruce and EIR, one of George's.
It was a fabulous guitar and I ended up buying it.
Had it for probably 10 years before I moved on to something else but it was a really great sounding and playing rig.

I think it was $1495 at the time, but this was probably back in the 90's.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like a beauty!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Rainey (5 mo ago)

Normy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an opportunity to get a George Rizsanyi acoustic. I'm not sure of the exact age (I'm thinking ~20 years old) or woods used in construction. Does anyone here have any experience with his guitars/builds that they would mind sharing? Would anyone have any idea of the value of something like this (pictured - assuming great shape), just so I'm in the right ballpark for a purchase price.
> 
> ...


I played a few gigs in Ontario with George long before he started making guitars. I am a bass and acoustic guitar player. In the early 90s I went looking for a small Gibson LG style guitar to be a bit of a relief from the size and weight of my acoustic bass. I strolled into the Interesting Music Shoppe in Pefferlaw and was toying with a beat up Gibson LG for $1500 when Geoff came out strapped into a small guitar and said, 'Listen to the volume of this!'. It was the last guitar George made in Ontario before he moved East and it sounded great. I bought it new for the same price I would have paid for the old Gibson, and have never regretted it. I was playing it just today. I estimate its worth around $3K now. Remember, these are truly hand-made guitars, where your Martins, Taylors and Larrivées are no longer. If you didn't buy it, too bad. If you did buy it, enjoy it for a long time to come. Best regards, Lorraine Morgan


----------

